# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Perkenalan

## ER KOI

Salam pemula koi dari Pekalongan

----------


## Pratama

Salam kenal ER KOI .. tama Syifa Koi's Bogor

----------


## ER KOI

Terimakasih sambutannya om 🙂☕

----------


## david_pupu

welcome to koi-s

----------


## Slametkurniawan

salam kenal juga, om

----------


## Agukmul

Halo teman2 pecinta koi sy agus dari sidoarjo salam perkenalan dari arek sidoarjo

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om ER KOI

----------

